# 08 Face-Off



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

BDOG6351 said:


> I thought it would be best to provide an update on Face-Off, and I would like to provide you info on the progression we are making over the next several months. Currently, we are contacting companies for the test and hopefully can have a few more players on board. I can also say we have a new plan for presenting information/reports on AT. We hope that you are all anxious for the test- we plan on receiving bows in Jan/Feb and hopefully we can begin testing.
> 
> If you have questions we can sure help
> 
> ...


Jon, thanks again for all you guy's do with your indepth research...:thumb:...we are definatly looking forward to what you have come up with giving At a first and for most evaluation...:nod:

Thanks Again,

Archerytalk.com


----------



## Omega (Jul 5, 2004)

I'm looking forward to getting the straight scoop on the new bows. Thanks for your effort!


----------

